

Common Mistakes To Avoid When Starting As A Freelance Developer - dilloncarter
http://freelancersassistant.com/common-mistakes-avoid-starting-freelance-developer/

======
tillk
In general, and especially for people freelancing in Germany, I'd add: Not
getting a tax consultant.

I'm pretty sure this is the same everywhere, but regardless, it's the first
thing I tell people which they have to get in order so they don't get screwed
later on. ;)

